# Formular-Daten-Überprüfung - Eingaben im Fehlerfall behalten



## PeterRRR (22. Mrz 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein normales HTML-Formular, bei dem einige Felder Pflichtfelder sind, also ausgefüllt werden müssen. Das Formular wird dann an ein Servlet gesendet und dort wird überprüft, ob alle Pflichtfelder ausgefüllt wurden. Ist das der Fall, wird das Formular verarbeitet, sind jedoch nicht alle Felder ausgefüllt, soll das Formular wieder erscheinen, mit der entsprechenden Meldung, jedoch sollen die bereits getätigten Benutzereingaben erhalten bleiben. Wie macht man das, dass keine Benutzereingaben dabei verloren gehen?
Danke schon jetzt für die Hilfe!

lg
Peter


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mrz 2009)

HTML ist reiner Text, erst kommt ein <, dann ein h, dann ein t, dann ein m, dann ein l usw.

was der Browser zu sehen bekommt ist das HTML, welches der Server zusammenstellt, 
wenn dieser die zuletzt gesendeten Werte kennt, muss er sie eben in das Formular als Vorgabewert eintragen,

falls du diese Art Vorgabewerte nicht kennst, schau dir die HTML-Syntax an,
falls es nur darum geht, wie der Server diese Aktion managen soll:
hängt  ganz von den verwendeten Frameworks ab, bei Struts oder JSF oder derartigen gibt's gewiss höchst detaillierte Mechanismen,
idealerweise auch in Anleitungen nachzulesen, 
wenn's dir jemand hier verraten soll, dann erkläre zumindest genau deine Architekur,

um auf das Beginn meines Postings zurückzukommen: wenn du dein HTML selber zusammenbaust, dann musst du das ganz genau ins Formular eintragen


----------



## PeterRRR (23. Mrz 2009)

OK, danke, ich dachte es wäre vielleicht auch irgendwie einfacher möglich. Aber ist auch kein Problem, dann mach ich es eben so. 
Danke nochmal!

lg
Peter


----------

